# Bad marriage hurting the kids.



## whyowhy

How do you get your kids out of a bad situation when you don’t have the money to do so?


----------



## wvsense

Look for resources in your immediate area for organizations or government offices than can help someone relocate with children. There are many centers, shelters, and facilities that can help a person with children/teens to get to safety to get out of a bad marriage with no money or financial means to relocate. Perhaps a family or close friend would help. This is an extreme assistance that can help. Call a Suicide Helpline.They are not there just for suicide but these counselors are trained in options and resources to help a person find solutions in potential harmful and dangerous situations especially when children are involved. It is free and confidental too. Best wishes.


----------

